# Freenet



## Anonymous (14 Januar 2005)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Freenet und mit Einwahlen?

Ich habe meiner Mutter den Rechner eingerichtet mit WinXP Pro und sie hat bei der Telekom einen ISDN -Vertrag abgeschlossen. Der Rechner wird insbesondere zum Faxen mit der "Außenwelt" verbunden. 

Die Einwahlen am Anfang erfolgten über Freenet, sodaß halt eine Nummer   in dem T-Online-Verbindungsoftware registriert war.

Irgendjemand hat ihr ein "Internetsecurity" installiert, was dauernd nervte und upgedatet werden wollte. Anfang Oktober habe ich zum Ausprobieren die
Aquarium-Bildschirmschoner installiert. Der will nun auch immer gekauft werden. Aber auch hier wurden immer alle Aufforderungen negiert, sich mit dem Internet zu verbinden. An diesem Tag habe ich den Rechner mit freenet, umeiniges zum downloaden, verunden.

Nun weiß ich, daß meine Mutter den Rechner regelmäßig nach Gebrauch abschaltet, entweder über normales herunterfahren oder  er schaltet in den Ruhezustand - NICHT Standby! 

Nun trudeln Rechnungen von Freenet von mehreren 100,-€ ein, wo sie in Zeiten mit dem Internet in verbunden gewesen sein sollte, wo sie nachweislich den Rechner ausgeschaltet hatte. 

Im Telekom-Laden erzählen sie Ihr, daß trotz abgeschalteten Rechners trotzdem eine Internetverbindung bestehen könne. Sie soll so 3 Wochen durchgängig mit Freenet verbunden gewesen sein.  Und das  alleine kann schon nicht sein. Wie kann man der Sache auf die Spur kommen. 

Ich hätte ja vermutet, daß  eines der Dinge ich deinstallierte (Norton Internetscurity) bzw. installierte (Bildschirmschoner,  bei mir selbst NIE Probleme machte bzw. macht)  sowas verusacht haben könnten. Nur das Schlamassel startete 14 Tage nach den zuletzt genannten Aktionen. 

Hat da jemand einen Tipp. Wenn das an mir liegt, dann muß ich das unbedingt wissen um sowas in Zukunft zu vermeiden.


----------



## BenTigger (14 Januar 2005)

Man sollte GRUNDSÄTZLICH beachten, das Freenet kein Telekomunternehmen ist, sondern nur ein Dienstleistungsanbieter.
Die Telefonverbindung wird über  z.B. die Telekom hergestellt und bei hergestellter Telefonverbindung wird sich dann bei Freenet angemeldet.

folgendes Scenario ist durchaus möglich:

Wird nun bei der Telekom nur die Telefonverbindung abgeklemmt, ohne sich bei Freenet abzumelden, bekommt freenet das nicht mit, da die Telekom denen nicht den Verbindungsabbruch mitteilt. Du meldest dich dann 3 Wochen nicht bei Freenet erneut an und ein Timeout der Anmeldung ist entweder nicht vorgesehen oder die Software funkt. nicht richtig, so das die Anmeldung bestehen bleibt. Folglich geht Freenet dann davon aus, das du 3 Wochen ständig Online bist.

Daher IMMER abmelden und wenn man nicht sicher ist, ob man sich abgemeldet hat, anmelden und wieder abmelden.

Nur ein abschalten des Computers reicht nicht unbedingt aus.

Dies ist nicht der erste Fall, der von Freenetnutzern geschildert wird.

Als Nachweis das du NICHT online warst, wäre bei Analog der Nachweis einer anderen Telefonverbindung in der Zeit oder bei ISDN das zwei Verbindungen gleichzeitig woanders hin getätigt wurden. (Vielleicht auch der EVN , in dem Onlinezeiten aufgeführt werden??)

Dann mal Freenet ansprechen.


----------



## Reducal (14 Januar 2005)

Um Freenet nutzen zu können wurde hoffentlich eine Anmeldung durchgeführt. Sollte diese nicht erfolgt sein, dann kostet die Einwahlminute derzeit 2,99 Cent im Tarif "Internet by call".


----------



## Anonymous (14 Januar 2005)

Nach dem ich drin war, zeigte die Verbindungsnachweis eindeutig keine weitere Verbindung an. Wie gesagt, erst 14 Tage später, nach der letzten freenet-Verbindung, soll meine Mutter sich da eingewählt haben. Sie nutzt das nicht.

Sie hatte auch bei Freenet angerufen und just, während sie mit dem Mitarbeiter telefonierte, hätte sie seit einer viertel Stunde eine Internetverbindung aufgebaut, was sie aber nun nicht hatte.

Ich vermute jemanden, der sich die selbe Verbindung benutzt oder sich reingehackt hat. Das muß doch anhand von IP-Adressen nachweisbar sein, oder nich?


----------



## BenTigger (14 Januar 2005)

Das sollte dann Freenet sichern, damit die IP einer Telefonnummer zugeordnet werden kann. Sprich das bei Freenet doch mal an.


----------



## Bremsklotz (14 Januar 2005)

Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe, besteht außer der Einwahlnummer von T-Online auch noch ein Verbindungseintrag bei den DFÜ Verbindungen von freenet. Diese Verbindung sollte dann schnellstmöglichst gelöscht werden.
Denn deine Mutter zahlt ja schon Verbindungsentgelte bei T-Online. Das wäre ja dann eine doppelte Zahlung, oder sehe ich das falsch?
Soviel ich weiß, gibt es bei T-Online auch die Möglichkeit einer Kostenkontrolle. 
Achtet beim nächsten Einwählen mal darauf, mit welcher Nummer ihr euch einwählt und was passiert, nachdem sie sich bei freenet angemeldet hat? Ändert sich dann der Verbindungsaufbau von der T-Online Einwahl zu der Freenet-Einwahl?
Ich bin nun kein Experte, aber anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.
Ich habe auch eine alternative Mail-Adresse, allerdings bei WEB. Da werde ich bei der nächsten Einwahl freundlich darauf hingewiesen, dass ich vergessen hätte, mich abzumelden, und ich das aus Sicherheitsgründen tun sollte. Mehr passiert da aber nicht. Ich gehe ohnehin über DSL ins Netz, habe aber auch eine ISDN-Verbindung via Fritz Card zum faxen. Diese Verbindung wird aber nur eingestöpselt, wenn ich faxen will und danach ziehe ich das Modemkabel gleich wieder raus.


----------



## Dino (14 Januar 2005)

Neeeee, BK, da haste was in den falschen Hals bekommen. Nur weil da 2 Verbindungen eingetragen sind, werden nicht beide bezahlt. Einwahlen erfolgen nur zu jeweils einer dieser Verbindungen. Und genau für die zahlste dann auch...


----------



## Reducal (14 Januar 2005)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Das sollte dann Freenet sichern, damit die IP einer Telefonnummer zugeordnet werden kann.


...scheint aber aussichtslos zu sein, da Freenet die IP-Adressen nur für max. zwei Tage speichert.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2005)

*Einwahl*

Hallo!
Also ich arbeite schon lange mit Freenet. Als ich noch ISDN hatte und jetzt auch mit Analoganschluss. In beiden Fällen wurde und wird die Verbindung automatisch beendet, wenn ich den PC herunterfahre. So ein Fall wäre demnach - zumindest in meinem Fall - gar nicht möglich. Hatte auch sonst noch nie Probleme mit Freenet. Wie ist denn der PC mit dem Telefonnetz verbunden? Über eine externe Karte z.B. Teledat USB von der Telekom?


----------



## BenTigger (24 Januar 2005)

Und nur weil es bei dir nie passiert ist, garantierst du also, das es auch nie bei anderen zu den Softwarefehlfunktionen kommen kann??


----------

